# Finding a job



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Can anyone help me find an Business Analyst position, maybe provide contact details for network. 

I can provide more details if anyone has any details that can help me.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Have you actually tried applying for any of the roles advertised on the various job sites or contacted recruitment agents?

Have you even made an effort?


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello uberkoen, 

Thank you for your reply. 

Tried is now my middle name, I've been in Dubai since February 2014, I've contacted recruitment agencies everyday, pick up the phone, been on Micheal page, kershaw, gulf talent etc everyday. 

I've had hand full of interviews and either I've been offered low salary to accept or HR have used random excuses not to hire me. 

Just not had any luck, i've tried making my own luck by networking, liaising with people but market is to slow or people don't respond back. 

So i thought i'll put something on this forum and maybe get some feedback and help.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

---


----------



## Lady Engr. (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi tahir29!
Wow, 9 months job hunting.:jaw:
Sorry to hear that.
Hmmm, why not widen your horizon?
I mean if you are applying for jobs in Dubai, maybe it is time to try applying jobs in Abu Dhabi or other nearby emirates.
Or maybe your expected salary is very high compared with the standard salary here in your position.
Why not give a chance at first, who knows your salary increment will be very good after probationary period or a year?
In my previous company, they offered me very small salary but in less than 2 years, they doubled my salary.
Show what you’ve got, set a time frame, if it doesn’t work, move on, at least you tried.
Like you, during my two (2) months Tourist Visa, I was not able to find an Instrumentation/Engineering Job.
I went back to my home country jobless but some companies promise me that they will contact me.
After a month, this company called me however non-engineering job but the salary is good (of course salary of an engineer is still higher).
But salary of a secretary in UAE is far better than salary of an engineer in my home country.
I am working now and gaining connections in other companies.
Manager in our engineering department offered me to transfer in their department (hopefully, can transfer very soon).
It might work for you.
It depends on what you can compromise and on what you can risk.:decision:
Think about it.
I understand you as well.
Keep me posted.
I’ll pray for your success.
Good luck.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello Lady Engr, 

Thank you for your message. 

Yes 9 months applying for jobs. 

I've been applying in Dubai, Rak, Abu Dhabi etc aswell
I've had about 5/6 interviews, haven't discussed salary I get rejected on the basis i won't fit in the team or I'm not to technical (which is a joke) cause applying for a business analyst role, I have the technical skills as I've worked in this profession for 8 years at companies such as IBM, DHL etc in the UK. 
I'm unable to go back to the UK, as i'm married and my wife works as a school teacher and she has a two year contract and loves being in the UAE. 

I would compromise on salary etc if I had the chance to, I don't get that far. 

Do you have any contacts that can help me? I've contacted recruiters they are very slow and not really worth contacting as most of the time they don't contact you back. 

Maybe you have someone or somebody that can help me or i can send my resume too. 

Networking is key. 

By the way thank you for replying and praying 

Look forward to your response.

Tahir


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What does a Business Analyst do ?

Other people may call it something different.

Explain the role a bit more please.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Business Analyst:

Provide innovative corporations achieve goals through projects that translate customer needs into new products, services, and profits. And business analysts make it all happen more efficiently and effectively.

The business analyst’s role is helping businesses implement technology solutions in a cost-effective way by determining the requirements of a project or program, and communicating them clearly to all stakeholders, facilitators and partners.

Business analysts typically take the lead role in:

Assisting with the business case.
Planning and monitoring.
Eliciting requirements.
Requirements organization.
Translating and simplifying requirements.
Requirements management and communication.
Requirements analysis

Some points to highlight what a Business Analyst can do, but depends on the need of the business/customer.

I hope this helps!

Thanks

Tahir


----------



## Lady Engr. (Nov 6, 2014)

PM sent.
But not sure if it is private message or can be viewed by others (I hope private...).
It contains my personal e-mail.
When I check my sent items, 0.
Keep me posted.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok. 

it's a private message and I have sent you an email. 

I believe you have received my email


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Tahir,

I was wondering have you thought about using your skills in a different role?

Maybe consultant? Big 4 firm salaries aren't high but they are often looking for people and specially more seniors. 

If you speak Arabic alongside your English I would definitely try give it a go if you haven't found anything else.

Good luck with your search


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Mustii,

Thank you for your message. 

I have worked at big 4 firms and I have looked at difdierant roles however i've been giving the advice to stick to my own profession and eventually i'll get a job but each day as times goes by it becomes more difficult especially my wife working and either out networking, looking for a job or at home ringing or applying for jobs.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

tahir29 said:


> Business Analyst:
> 
> Provide innovative corporations achieve goals through projects that translate customer needs into new products, services, and profits. And business analysts make it all happen more efficiently and effectively.
> 
> ...



This sounds like a bunch of BS man, just speak normal and explain what you do and what skill sets you have. No one wants to hear this garbage.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

nite said:


> This sounds like a bunch of BS man, just speak normal and explain what you do and what skill sets you have. No one wants to hear this garbage.


Lol, it appears to be a copy/paste thing from the Internet. I certainly don't hope this gentleman used it on his CV


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Fair point lol

Business/Finanical Analyst - 8 years experience 
worked at IBM, DHL, E-on energy services, Glohh Automotive 

BSc Business Technology degree
Sheffield Hallam
My last role consisted of:

Projects I have led include providing a sales weekly report, creating reports/guiding account managers to reports within Customer Relationship Management (CRM), Providing Trading Report for senior buyers and sales managers, Period Report on a monthly basis which highlight the months sales converted and losses reports, all reports to sent to customer engagement, procurement and the manager director.

In a nutshell "looking at data, and providing feedback, patterns to senior analyst, what direction to go with this data". 

I hope this clears up the misunderstanding.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

I do not want to be rude but there are many spelling and grammatical errors in your posts. Could this be an issue? Just trying to be constructive and helpful...


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

No issues, far from it. 


Constructive feedback taken on board and I'll double check my spelling and grammar going forward. 

Thank you for pointing this out.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking at the second description, it says reporting jockey to me ...... and administrative at that.

My PA does all the stuff you outline for my business and she gets a very low salary, does all my flight and travel arrangements and admin to boot, and looks really nice as well.

You are up against Phillipinos and Indians so as a Brit, you lose one salary every time out here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

tahir29 said:


> No issues, far from it.
> 
> 
> Constructive feedback taken on board and I'll double check my spelling and grammar going forward.
> ...


Have you applied directly with all the IT companies (not via recruiters) and consulting firms? I work for one of the big IT companies, tons of business analysts there. My partner works a consulting firm, and often he's interviewing candidates for several positions including analysts. Recruiters are useless unless they have a job they deem perfect for you. Then they will be all over you.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes either get rejected for being over qualified or offered very low pay. 

I agree recruiters are useless but then again it's in gods hand, they deal with 1000s application on a weekly basis, just pot luck if they remember you for a position which meets your skills. I've been trying to build a rapport with 2/3 recruitment consultants but they advice market is slow, when does it ever pick up? i've been in Dubai nearly a year lol


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> Yes either get rejected for being over qualified or offered very low pay.


Which is what I effectively stated in my post.

You don't appear to have any skills which are in sufficient demand to warrant hiring a Brit, rather than a very competent third country national at significantly lower cost.

Sorry.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

My skills, knowledge, experience and most importantly "communication" is far better than most of the people from across the border (not in a arrogant way) , especially when you consider I've worked at PWC, IBM, DHL, E- On energy services etc 

Hiring a brit (born in pakistan though), costs to much!!! (that's the bloody problem) why hire a brit when you can hire an indian or pakistani for 3000/4000 a month? example. 

Guess I'll keep trying cause going hope is no option especially my wife working here. 

One day my day will come, just have to be positive and keep contacting people and networking


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

I am in the same boat. Been doing everything you are doing with no luck?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

darwish said:


> I am in the same boat. Been doing everything you are doing with no luck?


This is an old post, it can take time here to find a job as there's so many folks looking and the economy in general is down a bit - keep at it, research apply network. Job hunting in UAE is a job in itself, treat it that way and put in the hours consistently. Good luck


----------

